# HOW TO: deAutoKey - 09-12 cc LED Tail Light Install/Review (PICTURE GALORE - VERY DETAILED)



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Dubbers,

Kinda new here to the Vortex. Just wanted to give you guys an honest review of the LED's sold by deAutoKey and it's corresponding How-To. 

Moderators: By all means, move this (or sticky) to its appropriate location... thanks

You can purchase the same LEDs from the link provided below:

*Interior LED Set:*
http://deautokey.com/product/9pc-complete-cc-interior-led-kit-error-free-fits-09-current-volkswagen-cc

*Exterior LED Set:*
http://deautokey.com/product/full-line-of-cc-exterior-leds-turn-signals-reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright

First off, let me just say, these bulbs are BRIGHT! They are a nice rich red LED that you see on newer high end cars nowadays. They have had these available for quite a while now and I have been eyeing them since I got the car about a month and a half ago. I am glad I waited though - they included a RED LED turn signal/hazard light bulb option. I love the way the red looks as opposed to the traditional amber - however the amber LED is also a nice upgrade. deAutoKey made it super easy by labeling each and every LED bulb in their own individual bag (see below). Install was quite easy; hopefully it will be easier with this How-To! Let's get started:










*Tools needed for deAutoKey cc Rear LED Tail Light Install*
- Flathead screwdriver
- 30 minutes of time
- An extra set of hands (or feet) to step on the brake while you check if all bulbs are working properly

_I am going to break up this How-To into 2 parts_ - *Inner Tail Light LEDs* and *Outside Tail Light LEDs*

*===========================
INNER LED TAIL LIGHT BULB INSTALL
===========================*

*NOTE::: When removing the plastic screw covers, take note of which clip goes on which of the 3 bolts. BE SURE TO HOLD THE PLASTIC SCREW CLIP WITH ONE HAND WHILE YOU UNSCREW IT WITH THE OTHER. IF NOT - YOUR TRUNK WILL EAT IT. opcorn:*

1. Remove the tail light housing.

To remove the housing, use the flathead screwdriver to unscrew the (3) plastic screw covers. 



















2. Remove the housing (don't pull too hard - the wire harness is still attached). Take out the bulb wire harness from the socket by pulling back on the blue lever. 










3. You can now completely remove the tail light assembly housing.










4. Place the housing in your trunk on the carpet face down and remove the beige bulb plate by pressing the clip with one finger and pulling back with your other hand.


















(I had my bulbs installed already to make this HOW-TO a bit easier to make - yes, I did the install process twice for you guys :wave: )


5. Remove all of the halogen bulbs and set aside... take your labeled bags and use one from each bag (1x Reverse, 1x Large "Brake", and 1x Small "Brake")
NOTE: For the removal/installation of the reverse light, you will need to push the bulb in and twist (I don't remember if it was to the left or right - just be careful with it). You can look at the metal guides on the socket and the "Frankenstein" posts on the bulb to see which way it goes in.









6. REPEAT STEPS 1-5 FOR THE OTHER SIDE.

*BEFORE ASSEMBLING EVERYTHING BACK TOGETHER: TEST YOUR BULBS *

NOTE: YOUR BULBS WILL NOT TURN ON IF YOUR TRUNK IS OPEN - THE TRUNK WILL NEED TO BE CLOSED. SO NOW IS A GOOD TIME TO MAKE SURE YOUR KEYS ARE OUT OF THE TRUNK!!! BE CAREFUL WITH THE TRUNK LINER AND SET ASIDE YOUR BEIGE BULB PLATE WITH BULBS INSERTED BEFORE YOU CLOSE THE TRUNK. Push the liner into the trunk carefully as you close the trunk. Once closed, locate each wiring harnesses for the inner tail lights (you should be able to see them from the outside of the car with the inner tail lights removed).

Plug in both left and right harnesses to their respectable bulb plates with LEDs installed. I recommend setting the plugged in plates on the inside of the trunk where your tail light would go.

Now this is where your colleague comes in - have them sit in the drivers seat and turn the car on to ACCESSORY. They will need to turn on the lights and put the car in reverse (still in ACCESSORY mode) to make sure all the lights are working properly. If they do not work properly, see below.

*IF THE BULB IS NOT WORKING PROPERLY:*
_Symptom:_ The LED bulb flickers
_Solution:_ Bend the metal contacts closer together to form a tighter fit for the bulbs.

_Symptom:_ The LED does not light up at all
_Solution:_ Reinstall the bulb the opposite way (just take it out and turn it around and install)

_If your bulbs are still not working after troubleshooting, contact deAutoKey about further troubleshooting techniques (I had no issues with DOA items, neither should you)._

If your bulbs are working: move on to the next step

7. Remove the harness for both left and right. Set your bulb plates aside and open the trunk carefully (your trunk liner is most likely shoved into the trunk with attached lever wire).

8. Install the bulb plate back onto the corresponding tail light housing in the proper orientation.

9. Insert the harness into the plate bulb socket with housing attached from trunk above. Be sure to line up rubber weather seal properly. Insert the tail light assembly into the trunk and press firmly.









[imghttp://s21.postimg.org/q61f28qhj/IMG_2151.jpg[/img]

12. Retrieve the plastic screw clips and screw back in place with flathead screwdriver. There is a guide for the clip, you will see it once you have each clip in the right direction. (Note: the white(ish) screw clip will take a bit of twisting and turning to get it in to the appropriate orientation for the guide to line up)

13. REPEAT STEPS 7-9 FOR THE OTHER SIDE.

*=================================
END OF INNER LED TAIL LIGHT BULB INSTALL
=================================*

_Outer LED Tail Light Bulb Install Coming Soon..._


*Comparison Photos:*

Left: LED ------------- Right: Halogen









Close Up of Passenger LEDs:









Close Up of Passenger Halogen:









Full Comparison of LED Tails/License Plate LEDs (left) vs. Halogens (right)









Reverse LED vs Halogen









Turn Signal/Hazard LED vs Halogen









Just for representational purposes, the LED's on the left look a different _shape_ than the right because the taillight is partially painted, see below *(Notice that the LED also get's rid of the amber/orange look in the turn signal/hazard light housing)*:


----------



## MikesComfortCoupe12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the step by step, much appreciated. It looks like your rear fogs are on and if they are, how?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

you had to take off the trunk liner? I didn't :laugh:

nonetheless, thorough. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the great review, we added it to our product listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Great write up. But you dont need to take off trunk liner. There are access insert that just pop out just like the one inside the trunk. After all that's what they for 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Great write up. But you dont need to take off trunk liner. There are access insert that just pop out just like the one inside the trunk. After all that's what they for
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


:thumbup: Great point, if the OP can try to edit this, we don't want to make more work for our customers .


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Sorry I have been away from the forums lately (finals week was killing me)...

I tried with the dedicated covers removed the first time and just found it easier to maneuver with easier access... I can remove that portion of the How-To.


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

I have updated the original post with comparison photos of the deAutoKey LEDs vs. Halogens.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Coranzo said:


> I have updated the original post with comparison photos of the deAutoKey LEDs vs. Halogens.


Amazing photos and difference.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

The LEDs make a big difference.

I had no idea my car looked so weak from behind.


----------



## nixlair (Mar 4, 2014)

completely unrelated but where did you get the "eyebrow" slight cover over your taillights? I like those......


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

sleepy tail lights :laugh:


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

nixlair said:


> completely unrelated but where did you get the "eyebrow" slight cover over your taillights? I like those......


When I plastidipped my cc, I had this part taped off. I do not know of a product that exists like this out there. (HINT HINT deAutoKey  )


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Amazing photos and difference.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


My pleasure! You have no idea how time consuming it was to get the lights on both cars to sync up with the hazards LOL :banghead: Well worth it though so I can show the crew what the true difference is.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Coranzo said:


> My pleasure! You have no idea how time consuming it was to get the lights on both cars to sync up with the hazards LOL :banghead: Well worth it though so I can show the crew what the true difference is.


:thumbup: Thank you, we are excited to see how the headlight LED turn out also.


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Thank you, we are excited to see how the headlight LED turn out also.


Likewise! :wave:

All the LEDs still running great and I have had a LOT of compliments on these LEDs! :thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

It's be nice to post these comparisons with the LEDs during the day as well. I think you'll find the LEDs are not brighter than the bulbs with sunlight present


----------



## Coranzo (Feb 17, 2014)

NRGCC said:


> It's be nice to post these comparisons with the LEDs during the day as well. I think you'll find the LEDs are not brighter than the bulbs with sunlight present


I will get daytime photo comparisons for you in a few days. Right now I'm prepping for sowo.

But here is a pic of a somewhat "daytime" photo...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Coranzo said:


> Likewise! :wave:
> 
> All the LEDs still running great and I have had a LOT of compliments on these LEDs! :thumbup:


:thumbup: Thanks for the feedback. During testing here we were stopped and asked by a CC owner why they looked brighter than his stock! If you own a CC or any VW, you will notice the brighter more vivid light immediately. 



NRGCC said:


> It's be nice to post these comparisons with the LEDs during the day as well. I think you'll find the LEDs are not brighter than the bulbs with sunlight present


We will try to get some of those up. We can see the brightness during the day, we hope it comes through on the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ordered some red LED rear turn signal bulbs and a black resin coated rear badge vinyl insert. Going to give my rear end a makeover! Can't wait to get rid of the egg yoke in the tail lights and the old looking matte black logo background.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

EC8CH said:


> Ordered some red LED rear turn signal bulbs and a black resin coated rear badge vinyl insert. Going to give my rear end a makeover! Can't wait to get rid of the egg yoke in the tail lights and the old looking matte black logo background.


:thumbup: Thanks for the order, the rear resin emblem insert is a great mod. Gives a new look.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Installed these today. Will take some pics tomorrow and post. Easiest install so far.

Now I need to change my city lights to white as well to match my USP hid.....and probably change my puddle lights to white too


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Installed these today. Will take some pics tomorrow and post. Easiest install so far.
> 
> Now I need to change my city lights to white as well to match my USP hid.....and probably change my puddle lights to white too


Thank you for the order.

City LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-cc-osram-city-light-leds-brighter-error-free

Puddle:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-puddle-led-set-crisp-white-no-errors-lifetime-warranty

And our H7RC xenon bulb created for reflector Kit would be your best option for an HID Kit, classier and better beam angle vs a traditional xenon bulb:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-h7...-35w-slim-digital-ballast-with-canbus-adapter


Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Front turn Signals are in stock and ready to ship now
*Brightest LED on the market
*Error Free / Plug & Play
*Deep Euro Amber Color which creates better visibility for others on the road 
*Quick light up time to create a faster reaction time for other drivers
*Adding a brighter deeper amber color pulls together your euro CC look.

Select amber front turn signals on the drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Disabling cold diagnostics*

Anyone have a clue as to how to disable cold diagnostics. The lights flicker for about a second whenever I start up and I've learnt that this is due to the cold diagnostics.

I tried following some write up in disabling this but couldn't find it on the VCDs interface. I've also read that it is no longer called "cold diagnostics".

Can someone who has done this please point me in the right direction?

Mine is a 2012 cc lux 

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Anyone have a clue as to how to disable cold diagnostics. The lights flicker for about a second whenever I start up and I've learnt that this is due to the cold diagnostics.
> 
> I tried following some write up in disabling this but couldn't find it on the VCDs interface. I've also read that it is no longer called "cold diagnostics".
> 
> ...


Not sure if that is possible, in the MK6 GTI it is not possible to remove the flickering you will see on start up, most people like the look and adds to the car, and others don't care. However, we can see how it might be so meting you would want to try to shut off.

Let us know if you find anything we do not know.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Does the flicker affect the lifespan of the leds? I read that it did, hence why I was trying to disable the cold diagnostics.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Does the flicker affect the lifespan of the leds? I read that it did, hence why I was trying to disable the cold diagnostics.


It can, as it sends higher than normal volts to the LED, we have a lifetime warranty so we will replace it. Customers had LEDs installed for many years, close to 5 years on some, with no issues and cold diagnostics still activated.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

deAutoKey.com said:


> It can, as it sends higher than normal volts to the LED, we have a lifetime warranty so we will replace it. Customers had LEDs installed for many years, close to 5 years on some, with no issues and cold diagnostics still activated.
> 
> Thank you:thumbup:


Thanks. Good to know. I'll proceed to order the city and puddle leds. Do you have any plug and play fog bulb replacements? I saw the ones KOWCC installed but i'm simply looking for a replacement that plugs in without any additional work. That would be the last piece of yellow light I'd need to replace


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Thanks. Good to know. I'll proceed to order the city and puddle leds. Do you have any plug and play fog bulb replacements? I saw the ones KOWCC installed but i'm simply looking for a replacement that plugs in without any additional work. That would be the last piece of yellow light I'd need to replace


The h11 are very simple to install, the reason why it had some work is because it has a ballast that gives power to the bulb so it is bright, and the error free resistor that needs to be mounted.

You can also go with our HID Kit which also has the ballast but is a xenon bulb, not an LED bulb:
http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006

You do not have to mount any resistors, it is built in with the HID Kit.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

headlight install for our LED Kit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7004579-DIY-deAutokey-LED-Headlights-for-VW-CC

Product - it will be the h11 + resistors on drop down menu:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup: thanks again for the review. Your photos of our LEDs in this post have actually been used on other websites to sell their LEDs, what a shame.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you - here is a customer photo from IG:









These are BRIGHT/ error free!
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: thanks again for the review. Your photos of our LEDs in this post have actually been used on other websites to sell their LEDs, what a shame.


Really? What site 



Instagram : the_canadian_cc
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Really? What site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alliexpress/alibaba websites. We had a many customers contact us asking if it was the same LEDs as they recognized the photos.

There was a few other US sites that stole our images from customers also but we won't mention them directly here.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

That's crazy- but that's also the net. Post pictures at your own risk - so to speak. 



Instagram : the_canadian_cc
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> That's crazy- but that's also the net. Post pictures at your own risk - so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just shows how some/most places operate, they will take any photo even if it doesn't represent their product so it tells you a lot about their business.

We only dislike that it confuses our customers (why we even found the stolen photos) into thinking it is our LEDs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We now only offer the brightest LEDs for the CC exterior:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright

:thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Love these, installed mine and as described they are quite brighter and make a nice difference. They're not to the point where its irritating the the driver behind you (like the new Escalades).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Love these, installed mine and as described they are quite brighter and make a nice difference. They're not to the point where its irritating the the driver behind you (like the new Escalades).


Thank you - we really appreciate your feedback, these are much better than most LEDs because it has a high contrast between brake/tails which is safer as others can see when you brake, many aftermarket are just so bright you cannot see the contrast between the brake and tails.


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

was looking to purchase, but noticed right away that items jump up in price in the shopping cart. for example, the reverse lights are listed at 44.99, and then in the shopping cart they are 49.99


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

fizz215 said:


> was looking to purchase, but noticed right away that items jump up in price in the shopping cart. for example, the reverse lights are listed at 44.99, and then in the shopping cart they are 49.99


Hi, the prices are all different - once you click on it the price will show, if it doesn't then that means the reverse are the top price and there is a lower price on the drop down - the license plates are $44.99 and the price you are seeing - please take another look as they were able to change the base price to reflect the first item in the drop down menu which are the reverse ($49.99) - we do aopologize for any confusion:

http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey - re-uploaded the images to make this DIY a bit more useful - all LEDs in the DIY can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/full-l...reverse-brake-error-free-plug-and-play-bright


Coranzo said:


> Hello Dubbers,
> 
> Kinda new here to the Vortex. Just wanted to give you guys an honest review of the LED's sold by deAutoKey and it's corresponding How-To.
> 
> ...


----------

